# AIRE landing pad $100/obo



## nvchukar (Aug 5, 2019)

ill take it if you still have it.


----------



## durangoskiier (Sep 23, 2004)

Ive got it. Are you in Durango??


----------



## nvchukar (Aug 5, 2019)

durangoskiier said:


> Ive got it. Are you in Durango??


In Reno, Nevada and i am willing to pay for the shipping cost. Thanks!


----------



## durangoskiier (Sep 23, 2004)

nvchukar said:


> In Reno, Nevada and i am willing to pay for the shipping cost. Thanks!


OK. Let me see if I can find a box that it will fit into.


----------



## ACheateaux (Dec 3, 2008)

If you can’t and shipping becomes problematic, I’ll take it. I’ll just have you give it to a buddy in Durango and I’ll get it from her at some point.


----------

